# Young woodie not looking too good.



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Was just out walking my dogs this morning when I came across a young woodie sitting in a tree above me. He is fully grown but still has the characteristic baby beak. 
Firstly I noticed he was sitting in a very odd position, with his wings leaning against the branch he was sitting on. Secondly, I noticed some blood on his tail feathers. I was really worried about him, but he seemed very alert. He made no attempt to get away. 

Im going to go back and try and catch him later if he's still sitting there. Only issue is, he is sitting in a branch 7-8ft up. Both his parents are near by. 

Any advice on helping this little guy?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Firs try to get him somewhere safe. Catching him can be tricky but you should try.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Charlotte,

I hope that you are able to catch him and take him to safety. When you do, please check him very carefully for fly eggs, specially at the base of his tail.

Cynthia


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

I went back but couldn't find him anywhere. He must have flown up to the branch so I suppose it is possible he's flown to another tree. I will continue to go back and look for him. 
The only thing is, his parents were still in the same tree. Some distance from the tree were the remains of another woodie. I know of a family of foxes nearby. 

I hope its not him. I will keep looking. 

XxX


----------

